# syslog-ng inside jail



## myha (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to setup the syslog-ng inside a jail. On host system I use default syslogd.

When I try to start syslog I receive a following error:

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/syslog-ng start
Starting syslog_ng.
io.c: bind_inet_socket() bind failed 10.x.x.51:514 Address already in use
Error initializing configuration, exiting.
```

I have also checked sockstat on host:

```
sockstat | grep -i 514
root     syslogd    67540 6  udp4   10.x.x.50:514         *:*
root     syslogd    67073 6  udp4   10.x.x.52:514         *:*
root     syslogd    66888 6  udp4   10.x.x.3:514         *:*
root     inetd      30034 6  tcp4   10.x.x.50:514         *:*
root     devd       514   4  stream /var/run/devd.pipe
```

What am I missing?

thanks,
brm


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2008)

Start the syslog on the host system with the -ss option. That will prevent it from listening on all network addresses.

Add to rc.conf:

```
syslogd_flags="-ss"
```

And restart syslogd.


----------

